# Tapas    Spanish Shrimp



## chefa1a (May 4, 2008)

This is a traditional style tapa

but feel free to be clever and down size some of your favorites at your next part to have a _*TAPAS CELEBRATION

*_Just some marinated olives,  nice cheese and crostini,  some cooked steak cut in slices,  fondue    or   spinach artichoke dip   

be creative

and think of things to share with your guests




*SPANISH SHRIMP    SERVES 2-4 in  TAPAS STYLE

* This is one of the most famous of  the Spanish tapas, “*Gambas  al Ajillo*” It is traditionally  cooked and served in a terra-cotta like earthen ware pot. I like to roast the  shrimp in a sauté pan “*ala Plancha*” and finish in the oven, then pour  over grilled French bread or Flat bread. You could even marinate the shrimp then  skewer them on a bamboo pick then grill them on a Foreman Grill. The key is to  save the cooking oils for dipping the bread.

 ½ pound shrimp (I prefer large for  a few people, but if feeding a crowd use smaller)  
¼  cup vegetable oil or light olive  oil
1 teaspoon Adobo Seasoning  (see  note)
1/8 teaspoon Ancho Chili Powder,  Cajun Seasoning or Paprika (to your liking)
1 Sprig Fresh Thyme or Oregano
4 cloves garlic, chopped
¼ cup olive oil

Crostini or Pita Bread for dipping

 First clean the shrimp if not  cleaned, leaving tails on is optional.
Marinate in the vegetable oil,  Adobo, Chili powder and Thyme 20 minutes to overnight.
Sear the shrimp in a hot pan, under  the broiler or on a grill, then you need to cook the garlic in the remaining  olive oil.  Don’t add the garlic right away if doing in a sauté pan the garlic  will burn before the shrimp is done.
I like using the Adobo it help give  an extra garlic punch and adds a nice roasted color in combination with your  spice.  You can use fresh hot peppers if you like, dry flakes, the Ancho is a  “gourmet” chili powder has a little earthy sweetness. Paprika will work fine,  but be frugal with Cajun seasoning because most contain salt to and we don’t  want to overpower the dish with sodium.

 That’s it, serve with some bread  for mopping up the garlicky oil.
_
Note_:   Adobo seasoning is available with Spanish Ethnic Aisles or with the Prepared  Spices in most supermarkets.  To make your own Combine 1tablespoon each Garlic  Powder and Onion Powders and Oregano, and ½ teaspoon each salt and pepper. (you  can also add ½ teaspoon turmeric for the distinctive yellow color)


regards




Chef Chris


----------



## wilson42 (May 5, 2008)

chefa1a said:


> This is a traditional style tapa
> 
> but feel free to be clever and down size some of your favorites at your next part to have a _*TAPAS CELEBRATION*_
> 
> ...


 

Sounds great!. The part of Mexico I live in, shrimp is cheaper than dirt! The real kicker here is your recipe for Adobo powder. Can you imagine, I live in Mx. and can't find it south of the border. THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Recipe4Living (May 23, 2008)

*Thanks!*

Sounds delicious. I love most tapas dishes. It's one of my favorite styles of cuisine!


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 23, 2008)

I will have to try it, it sounds so good.LadyCook


----------



## MexicoKaren (May 23, 2008)

Wilson42, where in Mexico do you live? We live on the west coast, and shrimp are abundant, but not cheap. You'll have to make your own chile powder using toasted dried chiles in your food processor or blender. I have a good recipe for home made chile powder that has dried chiles and spices in it 

Chile Powder
6 oz dried chiles (mild, hot or combination. Ancho or pasillo are the mildest and guajillo and chiles de arbol are a little hotter. I mix them up)
2 TBS ground cumin
2 tsp ground paprika
4 tsp salt
2 tsp garlic salt
2 tsp oregano
2 tsp onion salt
2 tsp dried cilantro (I use more)

Cut off stems of chiles and remove seeds. Toast briefly on a griddle or frying pan with no oil (just until you can smell them). Blend all ingredients with chiles in a food processor until powdery. Store in an air-tight glass jar.

Chefa1a, the tapas restaurants in our area also serve a spanish _tortilla, _made from eggs and potatoes, and usually a garlic potato salad dish that is wonderful (and I've never been able to figure out how they make it.) Usually some marinated pork tenderloin as well. Also marinated octopus (pulpo).


----------



## wilson42 (May 23, 2008)

Mexico Karen said:


> Wilson42, where in Mexico do you live? We live on the west coast, and shrimp are abundant, but not cheap. You'll have to make your own Chile powder using toasted dried chiles in your food processor or blender. I have a good recipe for home made Chile powder that has dried chiles and spices in it
> 
> Chile Powder
> 6 oz dried chiles (mild, hot or combination. Ancho or pasillo are the mildest and guajillo and chiles de arbol are a little hotter. I mix them up)
> ...


 
we live in sinaloa and coming from Mn., shrimp here compared to there are in my estimation is very reasonable. people come to my door every day with fresh shrimp. (by the way, dirt for potting is expensive.) also a chico size agua chili at our local marisco, is about $3.50. add a beer and $5.00 gets you a very nice meal.


----------



## MexicoKaren (May 24, 2008)

Well, you're not too far from us - we are in Nayarit. We also have vendors coming to the door with shrimp, and the best place to  buy is the weekly tianguis - usually about $120 pesos a kilo, depending on size. I guess that is pretty cheap, especially when you consider the quality. Fresh and sweet. It's a grand life, isn't it?


----------



## quicksilver (May 24, 2008)

*     Chefa1a, you had me hooked on the word "tapas", then had me swooning on the word "shrimp".*
*Yum, Yum, Yum, Yum. My favorite. Thanks.*

*     Wilson42, "cheaper than dirt"? I think I hate you.*
*(just kidding)*


----------

